# How long does it take to get a package from Canada



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

I won a wool cover off of ebay the other day and they are from Canada I never gotten packages from Canada how long does it usually take to get? Thanks Christina


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Hmmm...I'm not sure. I have an order from Canada and it's been 15 days and I still haven't gotten it.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Depends on the shipping method, I guess. I got stuff from Freshies within a week or so of getting mailed.....


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason..I find give 2 weeks on average...customs does bizarre things sometimes.







( I live in canada)


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

Dang! I have something spectaculous coming from Canada. She said she was going to ship it last Wed so I was hoping to be able to expect after tomorrow.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

A week has been my experience.


----------



## francesmct (Jul 8, 2004)

I have sent stuff from Canada and it's arrived in the states within a week....but if I have to get stuff shipped to me, it ends up being 2-3 weeks....UGH. But it really does vary...I think it just depends how busy the postal workers are at any given time.


----------



## becky0999 (Aug 5, 2004)

Usually a week. Although they say it can take up to 6 weeks. A friend of mine on another board just received diapers she ordered over 6 weeks ago.

That is not the norm, but it does happen!

Becky


----------



## MyBaby'sSmile (Dec 5, 2003)

If the shipping method was expedited, it is supposed to be there within 6 to 9 business days. If it was expedited, there should be a tracking number that you can get from the sender. www.canadapost.ca has a spot called track a package where you can punch in the tracking number and see where your package has been last. Canada post seems a little hit and miss on this however, so don't be alarmed if you type in your number and it says there are no items available for this number.

HTH
Krista


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Just took me 15 days to get a package.
i'm still waiting for another that was mailed the same day from someone else-


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I guess it depends on what hyenas are working in customs that day...







:


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

2 weeks for me


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

I just got a package from Canada today and it was mailed out 12 days ago.


----------



## francesmct (Jul 8, 2004)

Also it is actually *cheaper* to send something expedited from Canada to the states (go figure?)...but if the post office is too lazy to point this out to the shipper maybe it ends up going the slower way...(because the shipper doesn't know any better).


----------



## spearso (Nov 4, 2003)

due to the elections, I think customs is being more stringent in general. And I know the CDN customs guys are also slowing things down b/c they want a raise.

Hey, I want a raise too!

susie


----------



## mom2mygirls (Nov 10, 2002)

I went back to the auction to see how it was going to be shipped and it said standard what ever that means. I won a first class baby wool cover and am excited to get it but I maybe moving in a month or two and hope I get it by then.

Christina


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Well it can take up to 6 weeks if it gets nailed at the border in the black hole for awhile. But this rarely happens. 7-10 days usually.

Now coming to Canada from the USA is a whole nother story. And do not get me started because I can be here all night bitching about Canada Customs.







:


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
Now coming to Canada from the USA is a whole nother story. And do not get me started because I can be here all night bitching about Canada Customs.







:


Me too Kathleen







:


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spearso*
due to the elections, I think customs is being more stringent in general. And I know the CDN customs guys are also slowing things down b/c they want a raise.

Hey, I want a raise too!

susie










Oh don`t tell me that I have a custom order from Grow Me a Rainbow being sent out soon.
My first ever diaper order from the USA. And I want it now.
Of course my SugarPeas covers through you Susie were indirectly from the USA(which I love BTW they look great on Hunter)
I order bird toys and food from the US every few months and it usually takes 2-3 weeks for the package to arrive...its like fluff for birds!!!!


----------



## francesmct (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmuma*
Me too Kathleen







:

MEE TOOOOOO









And I tell ya, the amount of $$ of forked over to them for *handling* my packages, well I probably could have financed a dozen dipes!


----------



## Jacobsquiltingmommy (Feb 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*

Now coming to Canada from the USA is a whole nother story. And do not get me started because I can be here all night bitching about Canada Customs.







:

OMG you aren't kidding, stuff is taking weeks to arrive these days, I had an Airmail package just arrive nearly one month after it was sent! Even airmail lettermail is taking two plus weeks, it's crazy! On a plus I received the biggest box ever today and I didn't get dinged on customs! Woo Hoo!!

Crystal


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacobsquiltingmommy*
OMG you aren't kidding, stuff is taking weeks to arrive these days, I had an Airmail package just arrive nearly one month after it was sent! Even airmail lettermail is taking two plus weeks, it's crazy! On a plus I received the biggest box ever today and I didn't get dinged on customs! Woo Hoo!!

Crystal









Lucky you! I just got my big box today as well, they even brought it to my door - odd. There was a small charge fortunately she came prepared with her visa thingamabob







Usually I have to go to the po to get my packages with money owing..thought I'd escaped when I saw her drive up.


----------



## Jacobsquiltingmommy (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol.. because I live in the middle of nowhere,







I ONLY get my fluff/diaper fabric delivered to the door IF I owe..lol. Everything else goes to the mailboxes at the end of the road or if it is huge like this box (measured 3 feet by 3 feet.. lol) I have to go pick it up.

Crystal


----------



## spearso (Nov 4, 2003)

To Canada Post, or did you have something shipped via UPS? They charge *crazy* brokerage fees!!! For the first two years of my business, I *never* had anything opened at the border. In the past 6 months, easily 50% of my packages come opened by customs, and it really sucks b/c you have no way of knowing what the delay is (is it lost? was it sent?), and it can tack a lot of time onto delivery time.

susie


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm having these issues too with Canada post. Especially lately - I have several packages that are waaaaay late and it's driving me nuts. Because they "can't do anything on their end". If I could hunt down the Customs fluff stealer, he'd have a BAD DAY. Somtimes I honestly think there IS a customs hyena taking my fluff!
And they have been opening every box lately, the stinkers.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I really dislike Canada Post lately.

I can send a package to the states - it's there in a week or 10 days.
I'm waiting on a package from the states - weeks, months, *sigh*


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

Ugh, I really hate waiting. I swore I'd never order from the US again, but here I am waiting on a package from the US mailed to me in July







:


----------



## tuffykenwell (Oct 23, 2002)

I have been shopping online for more than 3 years and in that time have probably gotten hundreds of packages and have never once not gotten anything. I currently have 3 packages outstanding which were shipped over a month ago from the states and it is REALLY depressing me









One of them I think it is almost 2 months and I don't know what to do at this point (other than insist on paying for insurance for every package from the states from here on out). Maybe there is still hope for my packages after all (one is a custom soaker that I was sooo looking forward to because it has a goose on it and that is DHs nick for Rhys). Honestly even if he PTs before it gets here I will still keep it for the new baby and then put it in Rhys' box of rememberance KWIM? So I just want it to get here already!!

For my customers it appears that lately it has been taking roughly one week for things to get there...so at least the wait isn't getting any worse on their end (as upset as I am with my lost fluffies that would be worse!!)

Steph


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Canada just sucks for mailing crap, honestly it is SO hit or miss, I just wish it would be consistant, if it is going to take 2 weeks or 6 months fine just KNOW that it is going to take that long!! I had a few packages mailed out that took like 5 days no problem they got there fine, then a few that never showed up (or were returned to me later) and one that I am holding out hope for and one that is totally MIA. I ship quite a bit of stuff to Canada, as I have customers AND friends there. I do however think there is a super hyena working at customs.....it isn't only the stuff I send getting lost. I have 2 packages coming TO me that are 'lost' too.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I've gotten things anywhere from 5 days to 2 weeks.


----------

